# hand plane frog alignment



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Had some time this weekend and devoted it to hand plane tune ups for my 3 most commonly used planes, no. 7, no. 3 (both pre WWII Stanley) and my wood river no. 5. While I've done plenty of sharpening I haven't had much practice with removing and positioning the frog. After putting them back together I was a little annoyed with some issues. The first is once I have finished the pass past the end of the stock and am pulling the plane back toward me the shavings are pulled out of the bottom of the plane and are back on the planed wood surface. I am pretty sure it's because the frog is too far back but am not quite sure where to seat it. The second issue is with my Stanley no. 7. It has never been too accurate but now the iron seems to be completely out of square with the bottom of the plane. Is there a better way to be sure my frog is aligned to the plane?


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't really move my frogs after getting them set how I like them. Most of mine are set so that the blade is supported by the back of the mouth as well as the frog, so I set the frog square by using the blade. 

For ones with a tighter mouth I've not found it hard to eyeball the frog's squareness, but you have to watch out when you tighten those screws down as that is when it'll want to twist. 

I'm not sure that shavings falling out of the plane is a problem, but you can always scoot that frog forward to tighten the mouth up. If it jams on you, you'll want to open the mouth back up or scoot your chip breaker back.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I foubnd this to be helpful*

http://woodtreks.com/how-to-tune-up-a-hand-plane/19/


----------

